# Work for RNs



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone! first post here. I'm an RN here in Miami (picked up Spanish while living here for a while) and want to know hows the job market for nurses. I know i've been hearing mostly bad stuff here in the US in terms of Spain's economy. I've been employed as an ER nurse for 4 years now and with the healthcare trends looks like were gonna become like Europe (thats another story) I got some friends over in Valencia and want to try nursing for like a couple of years. Is Spain still open to immigrants?. I'm in no rush to work and i'm willing to wait when the economy hopefully bounces back. Thanks! I hope to stay for a while when I become employed. I also have Filipino citizenship (natural born) and hope to use it to cut my residency requirement for the citizenship to 2 years. I also want to go back to school and try a totally different career path in addition to my RN license so i can add a different marketable skillset so im curious what jobs are in demand there right now. I plan to move to Valencia i like being near the water (not necessarily beach life) but also want to avoid crowded Madrid and Barca. I've only been to Valencia twice and absolutely loved it


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you looked into ways to get residency and work permission in Spain? It's pretty difficult to do for a non-EU citizen. 

Also, have you looked into legalizing your degree and professional qualifications so that they are legal in Spain? It's quite probable that your RN qualification is not automatically legal here in Spain. For example, to teach I had to get my degree legalized which took three months and lots of money. 

In terms of jobs in demand? None that I know of.


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Have you looked into ways to get residency and work permission in Spain? It's pretty difficult to do for a non-EU citizen.
> 
> Also, have you looked into legalizing your degree and professional qualifications so that they are legal in Spain? It's quite probable that your RN qualification is not automatically legal here in Spain. For example, to teach I had to get my degree legalized which took three months and lots of money.
> 
> In terms of jobs in demand? None that I know of.


I havent really looked into it since i'm not really in a rush to go since i have a few years to pay off my house. Just testing the waters I do make money from a hotel that i own overseas and makes decent money. My sister (RN too) does hospital electronic documentation and works remotely so i plan to join her eventually so most of my jobs are remote/online. Just curious what I could do locally.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The easiest way to get here is to be hired by an American company with offices in Spain or be married to a local. That's the only reason I'm here. 

Also, if you're independently wealthy it's a bit easier to get residency. That being said, I am not sure the visas for wealthy people include permission to work. That's why it's worth speaking to your local consulate to see if it's even a viable plan for you.


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> The easiest way to get here is to be hired by an American company with offices in Spain or be married to a local. That's the only reason I'm here.
> 
> Also, if you're independently wealthy it's a bit easier to get residency. That being said, I am not sure the visas for wealthy people include permission to work. That's why it's worth speaking to your local consulate to see if it's even a viable plan for you.


Thanks elenetxu for the info! btw are there are lot of Americans in Valencia?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

There are no nursing jobs here. I have a close Spanish friend whose daughter is finishing her nursing degree this year, and neither her daughter nor any of her classmates have a job lined up here in Spain. Not a one of them. Most of them have turned to looking for work elsewhere - mostly in South America, Britain and France. 

Besides that, it's no easy task for an American to get a work visa here. You'd have to demonstrate that you provide a skill that no other person in the EU can provide. 

Sorry to be so pessimistic, but this is the way it is.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

ace587 said:


> Thanks elenetxu for the info! btw are there are lot of Americans in Valencia?


It's very difficult for Americans to get visas to live here. For that reason alone there are not a lot of Americans anywhere.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> It's very difficult for Americans to get visas to live here. For that reason alone there are not a lot of Americans anywhere.


I'm in the comunidad Valenciana

there are some Americans here - mostly (very) rich retired or working for US companies on a transfer - or, as you say, married to an EU national

I know a Canadian lady who comes twice a year for 3 months - she then leaves for 3 months - she owns an apartment here but that is all the time she can legally stay here


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> It's very difficult for Americans to get visas to live here. For that reason alone there are not a lot of Americans anywhere.


How about Filipinos? im a dual citizen. I seen them mostly in Madrid/Barcelona but didn't notice much in Valencia even though there's a consulate in the area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ace587 said:


> How about Filipinos? im a dual citizen. I seen them mostly in Madrid/Barcelona but didn't notice much in Valencia even though there's a consulate in the area.


same rules....non-EU citizen


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

As a "about to retire in the UK" Nurse, i can only say that we have quite a few Spanish Nurses here in the UK, because of the lack of jobs in Spain. Can I also add, "picking up" a bit of Spanish is not the same as speaking Spanish with regards to medical terms. I am afraid this is a bit of thing with me. If as a nurse, you wish to work in another country, ensure that you speak the language fluently, how can you possibly offer holistic care to patients if you do not understand the language including reading and writing, care plans, medications, nuances etc plus, you will need to register with the Spanish Nursing authorities, In order to work in Spain, you will have to pass their nursing exam as well as the language exams. Since you trained out of the EU, you will have to meet their licensing requirements


----------

